# My Frist Omega Electric & I Do Like The Noise



## woody77

hi i have few electric watches but this is my frist with this type of movement and i do like the noise it makes,i am into 70s watches so this one is right up my street.very nice size and case design thats one of the thinks i like about 70s watches i hope you like .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## gaz64

leave it on the bedside table edge on and the hum amplifies and drives you mad... i love the sound as well woody


----------



## tixntox

Two lovely watches there Woody. :notworthy: I agree with Gaz. My hummer used to drive me mad :wallbash: when it was on the bedside table. :taz: I put it in my watch box and it still kept me awake.  I eventually wrapped it in a duster! :yes:

Mike


----------



## gaz64

tixntox said:


> Two lovely watches there Woody. :notworthy: I agree with Gaz. My hummer used to drive me mad :wallbash: when it was on the bedside table. :taz: I put it in my watch box and it still kept me awake.  I eventually wrapped it in a duster! :yes:
> 
> Mike


 mike i have just traded that electroquartz with woody so i know how that exact watch sounds on a resonating surface.....


----------



## Dr.f

Recognise the strap,looks well on the watch.Enjoy.


----------



## Podie

woody77 said:


> hi i have few electric watches but this is my frist with this type of movement and i do like the noise it makes,i am into 70s watches so this one is right up my street.very nice size and case design thats one of the thinks i like about 70s watches i hope you like .all the best woody77.


The Elecroquartz is lovely, but that Seamaster is stunning. :yes:

Lovely pair of Omegas.


----------



## luddite

If I put all my hummers on the bedside table together you would be able to hear the racket from across the street.


----------



## richardod

gaz64 said:


> leave it on the bedside table edge on and the hum amplifies and drives you mad... i love the sound as well woody


I've experienced this too. When I first got an F300 it took me a while to work out the source of the noise!


----------

